# Native fruit tree rarity?



## Demquas (Oct 10, 2015)

I've been wondering this for some time now. Is there a rarity to the native fruit tree you get? I was looking in the shop here and saw that apples are the rarest collectables. Does this have anything to do with the games or is it just for the shop?


----------



## Zandy (Oct 10, 2015)

I think that there's an equal chance at getting any of the fruit in the game.  The collectible rarity is completely unrelated ^^.


----------



## Demquas (Oct 10, 2015)

Ah, okay! Tysm!


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 10, 2015)

There is a 1/5 (20%) chance to get any fruit  Apples are the highest priced because it is the most popular one


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 10, 2015)

Funny how there's an even chance, I've had three different NL towns and they've all had oranges ._. My brother also has oranges.


----------



## Demquas (Oct 10, 2015)

KoalaKitty said:


> Funny how there's an even chance, I've had three different NL towns and they've all had oranges ._. My brother also has oranges.



Wouldn't you want a different fruit other than oranges? Or was the map too perfect to reset? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainCrossing said:


> There is a 1/5 (20%) chance to get any fruit  Apples are the highest priced because it is the most popular one



Well good thing I have apples as my native fruit :3


----------



## Raffy (Oct 10, 2015)

Demquas said:


> Well good thing I have apples as my native fruit :3



i think they mean the apple collectible, not the actual fruit.
i wish they would restock them more though lol


----------



## Dorian (Oct 12, 2015)

When I was resetting for a new town, it was just utterly random which fruits would be native, so I don't believe there is a specific rarity.


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 12, 2015)

it's totally even/random ^^


----------



## Sofifi (Jul 11, 2017)

How come on the wii, 3ds and ds version of the game I only ever got peaches?


----------



## John Wick (Jul 11, 2017)

Sofifi said:


> How come on the wii, 3ds and ds version of the game I only ever got peaches?



I've only ever gotten peaches, dating back to WW. I've had a LOT of towns. Always peaches.  (


----------



## Zerous (Jul 11, 2017)

Even though I know it's even, I've had about 6 animal crossing worlds and about 4-5 of them have had pears as the native fruit.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 11, 2017)

At least my native fruits are cherries. In perfect form, they're red-orange-yellow! My favorite color scheme.


----------



## Demquas (Jul 11, 2017)

(Woah what are you guys doing here on this 2 year old thread?)

But anyway, that's pretty odd that you guys have the same native fruit throughout all the games.


----------



## BerybyllNathan (Jul 11, 2017)

On the Gamecube AC I had peaches and thought they were the only option, I was so shocked when I saw other fruits! Since that town, including when I played the Gamecube version on an emulator on my laptop quite recently, I've only ever had oranges. Not that I mind! I love oranges. The only fruit I wouldn't want as my native would be pears.


----------



## calamitybot (May 3, 2018)

The real question here is why the pear is so underappreciated. Pears are better than apples, alright. Although, I would prefer my native fruit to be oranges.


----------



## deuces (May 3, 2018)

i love cherries but i love my peaches a lot.
my roommates name was peaches and she got peaches, but reset and had apples. i giggled


----------



## ravenblue (May 3, 2018)

I never even thought about fruit preference until I joined this forum. My town of Ravena is surrounded by perfect pear trees and I think they look really nice. I remember being surprised that there were pears in the game lol. But to answer the question, I have mostly always gotten oranges in my towns, which is interesting considering I actually live in an orange-producing area irl.


----------



## Darby (May 3, 2018)

First town was pear, briefly had orange then reset and got peach, third town, apple... Do you think I could get cherry if I do another? Odds seem favorable.


----------



## Dorian (May 7, 2018)

I know it's random, but in my sixteen towns, only two of them are cherries. Most spawned apples or peaches. But again, I think that's just relevant to the maps I chose. If I had chosen the first map, I might have spawned more cherry towns.


----------



## L0g1c (May 8, 2018)

In my old WW towns I had oranges twice and cherries once. Now I have pears in NL. I probly wouldn't have picked pears as a most wanted fruit, but I've grown pretty attached to them. Especially the golden perfect pears!  They're pearfect.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 8, 2018)

the only rarity would be from players choosing to have certain fruits and resetting until they get them (which in that case, I'd hazard a guess that pears are the rarest)

but as far as in-game statistics go, it's just rather evenly spread randomization


----------

